# Where to Buy Spider Web in Bulk?



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Minions web sells a 14 oz package of stretch webbing (says it covers 1000 square feet) that includes 20 plastic spiders:


http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/stretch-cob-webs-spiderwebs-super-14-ounce-p-216.html

This place sells plastic spiders:

http://www.thebigzoo.com/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=277&cat=Spider+Toys

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Have you checked out Oriental Trading?
http://www.orientaltrading.com/scary-spiders-a2-39_8-12-1.fltr?Ntt=spiders
http://www.orientaltrading.com/stretchable-spiderwebs-a2-25_110-12-1.fltr?Ntt=spiders


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good find, Tannasqach! Especially the spiders.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Be sure to post in the Wanted section here too. I can't be the only haunter who was giving away, throwing away, and otherwise disposing of massive quantities of that stuff after having it accumulate for years. I was thisclose to chucking packages of it at passing motorists!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will be checking out the links and posting in the Wanted section. I can't imagine actually wanting to get rid of the stuff. There are so many great uses for it, but maybe its because I'm a n00b.


----------

